# I'M CONFUSED! PLEASE HELP!



## Monica Fermin (Jul 26, 2008)

So, we take the kids to the Griffith Observatory last month.  As we walk up the steps to go inside, I couldn't help but notice.....  I thought I was on a hidden camera show!  After a double take, I pulled on the door and went inside.  I walked in and walked right back out to get a shot of it!  Now, I must say, I was not the only one standing there like a dork.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 26, 2008)

:lmao:

good one (why didn't they just put a 'not an' sign above the existing word...)





pascal


----------



## Monica Fermin (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh and I forgot to mention, there were two doors marked like this and to the left were two doors marked "EXIT"


----------



## Puscas (Jul 26, 2008)

oh, I get it: it's a tribute to THIS piece of art. 






pascal


----------



## starrider (Jul 26, 2008)

If you ask any of the docents or other staff they will explain that the doors marked "not an entrance" are that way because of ADA rules that require that all entrances marked "entrance" are accessible to everyone, including those who are unable to climb stairs, etc.  Because the building is historically preserved, removing the "entrance" signs was not an option, so they put up the new "not an entrance" signs as a way of compliance with the rules.

That's what I found out when I asked during a recent visit.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 26, 2008)

starrider said:


> If you ask any of the docents or other staff they will explain that the doors marked "not an entrance" are that way because of ADA rules that require that all entrances marked "entrance" are accessible to everyone, including those who are unable to climb stairs, etc.  Because the building is historically preserved, removing the "entrance" signs was not an option, so they put up the new "not an entrance" signs as a way of compliance with the rules.
> 
> That's what I found out when I asked during a recent visit.



1: Very  funny signs, nice capture 
2: Whaaaaaaaaaaaa? Was this explanation supposed to be English?


----------

